# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [Hack] JuJuBoSc ESO Framework Scripts

## Raveth

All scripts are used with JuJuBoSc ESO Framework.*

ESP:* (includes every reagent node, could release a player ESP on request).



```
function OnFrame()
    ESPTable = Game.GetUnits()
    for unit in ESPTable do
        -- Runes of all types.
        if unit.name == "Aspect Rune" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA4C0000)
            elseif unit.name == "Potency Rune" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA4C0000)
            elseif unit.name == "Essence Runes" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA4C0000)
        -- End runes of all types.
        -- Cloth of all types.
            elseif unit.name == "Jute" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAACCFF66)
            elseif unit.name == "Flax" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAACCFF66)
            elseif unit.name == "Cotton" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAACCFF66)
            elseif unit.name == "Spidersilk" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAACCFF66)
            elseif unit.name == "Ebonthread" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAACCFF66)
            elseif unit.name == "Kreshweed" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAACCFF66)
            elseif unit.name == "Ironweed" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAACCFF66)
            elseif unit.name == "Silverweed" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAACCFF66)
            elseif unit.name == "Void Bloom" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAACCFF66)
            -- End cloth of all types.
            -- Ore of all types.
            elseif unit.name == "Iron Ore" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA663300)
            elseif unit.name == "High Iron Ore" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA663300)
            elseif unit.name == "Orichalc Ore" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA663300)
            elseif unit.name == "Dwarven Ore" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA663300)
            elseif unit.name == "Ebony Ore" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA663300)
            elseif unit.name == "Calcinium Ore" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA663300)
            elseif unit.name == "Galatite Ore" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA663300)
            elseif unit.name == "Quicksilver Ore" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA663300)
            elseif unit.name == "Voidstone Ore" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA663300)
            -- End ore of all types.
            -- Reagents of all types.
            elseif unit.name == "Entoloma" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA0099FF)
            elseif unit.name == "Blessed Thistle" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA0099FF)
            elseif unit.name == "Bugloss" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA0099FF)
            elseif unit.name == "Columbine" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA0099FF)
            elseif unit.name == "Corn Flower" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA0099FF)
            elseif unit.name == "Dragonthorn" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA0099FF)
            elseif unit.name == "Emetic Russula" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA0099FF)
            elseif unit.name == "Imp Stool" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA0099FF)
            elseif unit.name == "Lady's Smock" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA0099FF)
            elseif unit.name == "Luminious Rusula" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA0099FF)
            elseif unit.name == "Montain Flower" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA0099FF)
            elseif unit.name == "Namira's Rot" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA0099FF)
            elseif unit.name == "Nirnroot" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA0099FF)
            elseif unit.name == "Stinkhorn" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA0099FF)
            elseif unit.name == "Violet Coprinus" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA0099FF)
            elseif unit.name == "Water Hyacinth" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA0099FF)
            elseif unit.name == "White Cap" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA0099FF)
            elseif unit.name == "Wormwood" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA0099FF)
            -- End reagents of all types.
            elseif unit.name == "Chest" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAACC99FF)
            -- Wood of all types.
            elseif unit.name == "Maple" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA00FF99)
            elseif unit.name == "Oak" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA00FF99)
            elseif unit.name == "Beech" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA00FF99)
            elseif unit.name == "Hickory" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA00FF99)
            elseif unit.name == "Yew" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA00FF99)
            elseif unit.name == "Birch" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA00FF99)
            elseif unit.name == "Ash" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA00FF99)
            elseif unit.name == "Mahogany" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA00FF99)
            elseif unit.name == "Nightwood" then
            WorldRendering.DrawBox(unit.position, unit.heading, 1, 4, 0xAA00FF99)
            -- End wood of all types.
        end
    end
end

Utils.RegisterGlobalEvent("OnFrame", OnFrame);
```

Credits:

JuJuBoSc (For helping with the LUA when needed and for advice/tips).

----------


## handymanjames

Nicely done.

----------


## Raveth

Also working on a teleporting resource gatherer.  :Wink:  Going to take me a bit though, keep your eyes peeled.

----------


## kevino02

:Cool:  nice ;=) hope u will release the teleporting resource gatherer in few days cant wait ;===)

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Nice one, happy to see users contributing with scripts  :Smile:

----------


## foojoo

Would it be possible to make one to track specific mobs? Like bloodfiends?

----------


## FE3KA

> Would it be possible to make one to track specific mobs? Like bloodfiends?


Yes it's possible.
Just have to find the id's for it, don't know if anyone has them else i will have a search on the internet.

EDIT: Oh that's not even neccesary, if we have the name the game is using for it we are good.
I will have a look in making a script for diffrent mobs.

----------


## darkkinght

I don't see a download, were can I download this at?

----------


## JMW177

any idea what the punishments are if you get caught and how likely it is?

----------


## Trocmahrud

So how does one go about using this? What external program is required, or addon to allow the use of larger scripts like this in-game? Or is this even worth it since the "creator" is banned from owned-core....

----------

